
$2500 Tata Nano Car Unveiled in India - iamwil
http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/01/10/1325207&from=rss
======
barcoder
As great as it is to make an affordable car that almost anyone can own.. This
is going to create havoc for oil prices and the environment. Who's going to be
riding their bike now they can zoom about in their car?

------
nfriedly
Anybody know / willing to guess how fast this car can go?

~~~
kashif
Max speed is 70 Kilometers per hour.

